# Hellow



## MadFox (Jul 22, 2015)

This is MadFox,

  Why did I chose that name? Well, I like Foxes and I am Mad. The name seemed perfect to be, also it has been away since I have written any stories. In all honesty, two-thousand, and twelve was my last story.


----------



## Foxee (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi, MadFox,

Apparently you're a minimalist.

Edit: ah there is the rest of it. I like Mad foxes so we're good. Welcome!


----------



## Boofy (Jul 22, 2015)

And this is Boofy, hello :3 Welcome to the forum. We will get on just fine. All I ask is that you don't sleep in my spot. ^^;


----------



## InnerFlame00 (Jul 22, 2015)

Welcome to the forums! And don't worry - we're all mad here ;D


----------



## AtleanWordsmith (Jul 22, 2015)

Welcome!  Today you start on your epic quest to acquire ten posts.  We call it the Trial of the Ten Posts... because... er, well, you have to make ten valid posts before you can edit your account or post your own content.  I suggest checking out the Writing Related area or trying out some of the Challenges.  You can also critique others' work, if you're feeling up to it.  Don't be shy!  Get out there and get active!

With that said, what brings you to our fair forum, my mad friend (who likes foxes)?  If there's anything we can help you with, feel free to ask!


----------



## musichal (Jul 22, 2015)

Hi MadFox, welcome to WF!  What kind of stories do you write?


----------



## escorial (Jul 22, 2015)

View attachment 9040


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 22, 2015)

MadFox said:


> This is MadFox,
> 
> Why did I chose that name? Well, I like Foxes and I am Mad. The name seemed perfect to be, also it has been away since I have written any stories. In all honesty, two-thousand, and twelve was my last story.




Love your user name, and I like your style.. sooo.. welcome to fabulous WF... share your madness with us... Peace.. Julia


----------



## Offeiriad (Jul 22, 2015)

Which of the following definitions is really you?  If #1, well that's alright by me. If #5, well, I should see about updating my shots. *cough*



> 1:  disordered in mind *:*  insane
> 
> 2
> _a_ *:*  completely unrestrained by reason and judgment <driven _mad_ by the pain>
> ...


----------



## Blade (Jul 22, 2015)

:hi:Welcome to the forums MadFox.

Well 2012 is only three years back which is not very long in the course of a lifetime. I think with most writers actual production is an off and on thing depending both on personal circumstances and the mood of the day.

If you want to seem 'mad' around here you are going to have to do something big; we are somewhat intolerant of mediocrity.](*,)

Please have a good look around the boards and see all that is going on. if you have any questions please ask. good luck in your writing endeavours. :eagerness:


----------

